# clicktodvd on sony xp does not recognize correct DVD



## Humble Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

My VGC-RA840G Sony clicktodvd function does not recognize DVD as it did in the near past. Gives this message: "insert a recordable DVD disc and wait for it to be recognized" I am using the same DVD's as in the past and these DVD's work fine in my VGC-RB34G Sony.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Most likely cause is a dirty or failing/faulty CD/DVD drive.

It could also still be a media issue. Especially if you are using a 2nd tier brand like Memorex. Test using a quality media (SL DVD = Verbatim or Taio Yuden, DL DVD = Verbatim).


----------



## Humble Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks, will try other DVD as stated.


----------

